# Woodland fort, plymouth



## Scotty (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont know much about this site just that it use to be a fort and its now a social club.

a linky to some more info.

Pics.

The main court yard when you drive in to the fort.






The guard house on the right. as you can see, kids have been in and burnt it. i was talking to a man who helps run the site and he says this window will also be getting a metal sheet up to stop the kids from trashing it.





A pully, it still works. well turns.





as you can see it is very over grown, all the gun placements and ammo stores are almost lost to nature.



































interior















The puzzle libary





this was once the officers mess but council used it as stores and then left it.





I hope you like it.
it was not planned, i had a spare 5 mins.


----------



## graybags (Sep 21, 2008)

*Woodland*

I was there for a return visit on Wednesday :
Some of my pics :
Western Casemate




Inside Gatehouse




Magazine




View over Parade Ground with burnt out cookhouse




Inside Haxo Casemate






G


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 21, 2008)

Interesting fort. I like what the social club has done to the interior...it looks good. Great to see photos of the rest of the site too, Graybags. Good stuff, both of you.


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 21, 2008)

Excellent Scotty. Great pics. Do u recon that the club has enough puzzles(i cant believe how many puzzle there are)?? Good job mate.


----------



## Underworld (Sep 21, 2008)

Good pictures mate. I love that puzzle library. How long can you borrow the puzzles for ?

Underworld


----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, I drive past this every day on my way to work and have only really looked closely at it once... You tend to not notice it being set back from the road and covered by trees.

Great pics, as per usual!


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 22, 2008)

Agreed. Fantastic pics. I can't believe places like this get left to die. At least folks are trying to do something with it.


----------



## theterrorwheel (Feb 22, 2009)

also there is a big moat and other interesting places in the woods behind the fort, will head that way and get some pics in the next few days.


----------



## theterrorwheel (Feb 27, 2009)

here is a few pics to give you an idea of whats in the moat area, to get these head left from the main entrance(on the outside)drop down into the moat 




















this tunnel leads to the main fort




exit from tunnel inside fort




natives





further round is the best stuff but no access at the moment, this is what it looks like from the outside, also this one has a very long tunnel connecting to the fort.there are some big silouhuette building paintings on the walls in this section, not sure what age they are thought as havent been in there in a few years.








i assume there are breeze blocks cemented in on the other side of this(thats what its been like in the past) 




even saw this in the moat but they ran off and only managed a few shots before they were gone.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting your photos TTW 

Do you know any history about this place?


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2009)

Totally missed this one guys. Good photos Scotty / GB's -nice to see that it's being used


----------



## theterrorwheel (Feb 27, 2009)

looks like alot of clearing has been done since scotty/gb had visited


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2009)

NIce -cheers for the update -looks to be some sort of gun mount in pic no. 1?


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 27, 2009)

Excellent seeing all the extra pics from the moat, etc...some very interesting details, especially the gun mount. 
Love the added UR before the BEX. 
Cheers, ttwheel.


----------



## slick63 (Aug 26, 2009)

I used to have a nose around this place most weekends back in the `90s as I lived about 500 yards away at the time. Always thought it was a shame that there wasn`t a little local group to tidy it up a bit. The fort in the rear outer ditch wall had a locked steel door on it, apparently some young lads forced it and went inside, no torch, one dropped eighteen feet and broke an arm.
My dad used to work out of Laira fort in the `70s, totally different design, spent a few Sunday mornings exploring the place but used to get easily spooked as I was only about eleven years old.


----------



## Badoosh (Aug 26, 2009)

slick63 said:


> I used to have a nose around this place most weekends back in the `90s as I lived about 500 yards away at the time. Always thought it was a shame that there wasn`t a little local group to tidy it up a bit. The fort in the rear outer ditch wall had a locked steel door on it, apparently some young lads forced it and went inside, no torch, one dropped eighteen feet and broke an arm.
> My dad used to work out of Laira fort in the `70s, totally different design, spent a few Sunday mornings exploring the place but used to get easily spooked as I was only about eleven years old.



Hi Slick, here's a link to that part of the fort;

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=11767&highlight=woodland+fort

The door is now lying is inside. Some really interesting paintings on the wall in there. Laira's a cool place too. Did you ever do Fort Austin & Cann Tunnel whilst in Plymouth?


----------



## slick63 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Badoosh, thanks for the link. The paintings inside are outstanding, I always wanted to have a beak around in there. First time I`ve seen the connecting tunnel other than on a plan of the place. Never done Austin or Cann, had a brief look in Efford fort back in the `70s and a few trips around Bovisand. Nearly bought a mobile home in Fort Stamford in the early `90s but sale fell through.


----------

